# Owner's time?



## BVega (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi,
I am considering trying to buy "owner's time" using the following site sailonline.com/charterers/What_is_owners_time.html. Can anyone comment on this? 

We are hoping to charter out of La Paz Dec 2008. 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Owner's Time usually refers to the time that an owner has reserved for a boat they own that is in a charter fleet. This time is not booked for charter, since the owner would normally use it themselves. So, if the owner is willing, you can often find these time slots available during even prime charter season...but may pay a slight premium for the use of the boat then.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

BVega and SD,

BVega, not really sure what you are asking. SD, not really sure what you are responding.

If you have gone to sailonline, and you obviously have based on the URL, you know what Owners time is. Sailonline is reputable and I have friends that have used them and Owners time. The owner gets 6-8 weeks of usage out of the boat in different seasons as part of their deal. Most do not use all of that time and therefore sell that time. After that sale to a private party you deal with the charter company for most everything else just as if it was a normal charter. You just save money becasue the owner can afford to charter cheaper than the charter company for their owners week. In the end the owner makes more money for the week than a normal week, and you save some dollars. From there it is all supply and demand...so that may be what SD is saying, you may pay more for owners time in December than July, but you would anyway based on the seasonal charter rates.

Have a nice trip.


----------



## BVega (Jun 13, 2007)

Tommyt, thanks for the reply. I should have asked if anyone "could comment on this site?" I just wanted to know if anyone had experience using Sailonline. Looks like your friends had a positive experience with it so maybe I will give it a try.

SD, thanks also for replying.

BV


----------

